# Best fletching jig for a right helical? My Bitz is not cutting it...



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

Best fletching jig for a right helical? My Bitz is not cutting it...
I see the arizona, Bohning and the Jo. 
Using a bitz, but have trouble getting blazers to stick.
Help?


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

AZ Mini sold my jojan multi for a set of these couldn't be any happier.


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

Haha check out the jig for firenock I bet it will do what you want 

http://www.firenock.com/main.php?page=AerovaneJig


----------



## smally5 (Aug 2, 2010)

I use the Bohning jig. Pick one up on ebay for like $38.


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

I'll trade you my bohning jig for your bitz than! :teeth:


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Dbrisc said:


> I'll trade you my bohning jig for your bitz than! :teeth:


no doubt.....


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm using a BearPaw fletching jig. It has been working awesome for me. Took a little to get right, but now it is set-up and I just fletch away.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Arizona EZ Fletch

...not the mini for hunting.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

threetoe said:


> Arizona EZ Fletch
> 
> ...not the mini for hunting.


Why not, the mini puts the most helical on the fletching of them all and a 2 blazer or fusion vane will have no problem guiding fixed blade broadheads. (on a properly tuned bow)


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Lots of things to consider, but if the fletch is not well adhered, it's not the jigs fault. If they ain't sticking, it's something you've not done right.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Daiwateampenn (Feb 8, 2012)

my grayling can get the job done.

maybe you didnt get the arrow to line up properly for jig?

try it out again, before buying new stuff


----------



## gundigest (Jun 14, 2005)

The Bohning Tower. Does 3 at a time in Helical, offset or straight. The platinum glue doesn't stick to the arms so clean up is really easy. Safe to use aceton on also. Its got its own base which helps too.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I luv the little Bohning Helix jig for Blazers. Works great!


----------



## Sodak Hunter (Feb 28, 2012)

The bohning helix gets a vote from me. I bought one on here and it seats the entire blazer on the arrow (no gap in front like others I have seen). It does take time though because you can only put one fletch on at a time. We are also using bohning blazers if that makes a difference. Good luck


----------



## autoguns (Apr 27, 2010)

mdierker said:


> Haha check out the jig for firenock I bet it will do what you want
> 
> http://www.firenock.com/main.php?page=AerovaneJig


Fire nock has an awesome jig for sure


----------



## Ijaw (May 12, 2012)

I was told, that I need to buy a jig - but IMO a jig set up is standard, it's the adhesive that makes the difference ... your thoughts?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Ijaw said:


> I was told, that I need to buy a jig - but IMO a jig set up is standard, it's the adhesive that makes the difference ... your thoughts?


It is the combination of both. Being a degreed chemist, I can tell you that it take 3 things to glue right, 1) prep the surface, 2) correct and even pressure ( right too), 3) fresh glue that is made to do the job.
1) with out prep, the best CA glued can lost 95% of it gluing power
2) without the right tool, pressure can not be applied evenly over the entire gluing surface. You instead of using the adhesive to glue, you are forcing it to behave like a gap filler. i.e. an aerovane jig applied close to 80lbF at both clamp edges and it is +/- 0.0005" straightness. Simple force over area = pressure.
3) there are over 150,000 plus known adhesive and all the high performance ones are very sensitive to time, moisture, and cure time.

Does that helped?


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

As a few people have mentioned, it might just be your glue and your jig is not quite adjusted right. When I first had trouble getting Blazer vanes to stick, I switched to AAE Fastset glue, it works wonders and I use it on inserts too. Surface prep may not be going well either. Make sure all residue is wiped off before you start. I always wipe my arrow down with a dry paper towel before gluing, no matter how clean it looks. Even brand new shafts from the factory sometimes have residue on them.

But if you are set in buying a new jig, these Bohning Helix jigs are pretty dang easy to setup and use. They don't offer many options since the "clamp" is done at the factory, but if all you want to do is Blazers at what they call a 3 degree right helical, it is probably the jig for you. They now have the Big Jig which is pretty much the same, but can do longer vanes and has a offset and helical "clamp". IMO, what the Bohning Helix jigs do is not a true helical, it looks like it because the way the vane sits, but it does not complete that last leg of an "S" and turn back to the direction it started like the Bitz jig does. I view it as more of an offset than a true helical. It works for a lot of people and like I said, the only thing to adjust is the front height set screw which adjusts for different arrow diameters. I have heard of people having issues fletching the narrow arrows that Easton makes these days, but I don't use those and can not say from my own experience.


----------



## artemis3 (Oct 20, 2009)

Curious why isn't your Blitz working? I have a blitz and a bohning and prefer the blitz. I just did some blazers with my Blitz the other day with a right helical and it worked perfect.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

nccrutch said:


> I luv the little Bohning Helix jig for Blazers. Works great!


Bingo!


----------

